# Which is better for you?



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

My diet says I can have eggs. Doesn't stipulate yolk or whites. I always heard there is mor cholesterol in whites. Which one is better as far as sodium?


----------



## Constance (Jul 12, 2008)

The cholesterol is in the yolks...the whites are all protein.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 12, 2008)

Stacey, you have it backwards.  The cholesterol is in the yolk of an egg.  Egg whites have no cholesterol, but a large egg white will have about 55 mg. of sodium.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

okay, so, if it say eggs, but, doesn't say which part, just eat the whole thing, I'm thinking.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 12, 2008)

That's what I do.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H (Jul 12, 2008)

Unless it specifies otherwise, it's probably okay to eat the whole egg.  Although, the next time you see your doctor, ask him to be sure.


----------



## Aera (Jul 12, 2008)

If it says eggs, and doesn't specify then its the whole egg. Usually you would see, egg whites only if thats what they meant. As for the sodium, an egg white from 1 large egg has 55 grams of sodium. The egg yolk from 1 large egg has 8 grams of sodium. The white has 3.6 grams of protein, the yolk 2.6. All the fat and cholestrol is in the yolk. The egg in it's entirety is an excellent protein, or a complete protein. 

Everyone needs to eat fat even some saturated fat and some cholestrol. If that egg is your only source or main source of saturated fat and cholestrol then it's not a problem I would say.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 12, 2008)

I do not know where to find that article now, but I had read it recently that it is now considered a myth that eggs has a lot of cholesterol so despite that my DH says no eggs, he thought all these time I had been using Eggbeaters. Nope! I use real eggs -- the carton of Eggbeater in the fridge is only there for show. If he looks at the expiry date, he will know it had been sitting there for months now. Recently we had our annual medical test and his cholesterol showed up lower than mine. We are both normal in our levels, so who should I believe. I use eggs in fritata, quiches and other recipes that calls for eggs, normal eggs and I use them yolks and all.... Knock on wood, we are both healthy...ask my dog.  No joke.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, cholesterol in and of itself isn't a bad thing. And for people who's liver processes it correctly, it's not an issue as long as they eat a healthy diet and maintain a normal weight. I don't think eggs have a _huge_ amount of cholesterol, although people often eat them with butter and bacon on the side so the total cholesterol count for the meal can often be enormous. And I promise, if my cholesterol was still OK, I'd be eating them, too!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 12, 2008)

Eggs do have a lot of cholesterol, but your body makes cholesterol naturally all by itself. If you eat cholesterol, your body simply makes less. So as long as you don't overdo it - have an average of 1-2 eggs per day - you'll be fine. They're a great source of protein.


----------



## JGDean (Jul 13, 2008)

*Don't cook in bacon grease*



GotGarlic said:


> Eggs do have a lot of cholesterol, but your body makes cholesterol naturally all by itself. If you eat cholesterol, your body simply makes less. So as long as you don't overdo it - have an average of 1-2 eggs per day - you'll be fine. They're a great source of protein.


 
I agree. Just do not cook in bacon grease. Saturated fat is what the body uses to convert cholesterol.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 13, 2008)

There is so much controversy.  One study says this, and the other says that.  This is a site I would trust as authoritative.  It gives solid answers, far better that me just regurgitationg the info I read.  Plus, there are links to a host of dietary conundroms about fat and cholesterol.  Check it out.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/cholesterol

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you Goodweed!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 13, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> There is so much controversy.  One study says this, and the other says that.  This is a site I would trust as authoritative.  It gives solid answers, far better that me just regurgitationg the info I read.  Plus, there are links to a host of dietary conundroms about fat and cholesterol.  Check it out.
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/cholesterol
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



I got a broken link when I clicked it. Is this the one you meant to link to?

Cholesterol Center - MayoClinic.com

I agree the Mayo Clinic is a great source for reliable information.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 14, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I got a broken link when I clicked it. Is this the one you meant to link to?
> 
> Cholesterol Center - MayoClinic.com
> 
> I agree the Mayo Clinic is a great source for reliable information.


 
Should be the same.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm a firm believer that eggs are one of nature's perfect foods. Regarding sodium, the sodium you need to be concerned with, would be in any prepackaged food.


----------



## Aera (Jul 14, 2008)

Cooper'sMom said:


> I do not know where to find that article now, but I had read it recently that it is now considered a myth that eggs has a lot of cholesterol so despite that my DH says no eggs, he thought all these time I had been using Eggbeaters. Nope! I use real eggs -- the carton of Eggbeater in the fridge is only there for show. If he looks at the expiry date, he will know it had been sitting there for months now. Recently we had our annual medical test and his cholesterol showed up lower than mine. We are both normal in our levels, so who should I believe. I use eggs in fritata, quiches and other recipes that calls for eggs, normal eggs and I use them yolks and all.... Knock on wood, we are both healthy...ask my dog.  No joke.


 
On days I will be eating something like a higher fat protein, I have the Eggbeaters instead of the egg, but what I cannot believe and it's really annoying me is how much sodium is in the Eggbeaters!


----------



## Goat Stew (Jul 15, 2008)

*eggs*

I mostly boil my eggs. The healthiest way???


----------

